# Not a Micro, or Much to brag about.



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

So I'm pretty much done outfitting my Canoe..Thought I'd throw it up to remind you guys with such sweet skiffs that a canoe still gets the job done, is more fishable than a kayak and easier to pole than any other craft in the world...
















The funky looking thing in the bow is the cart, for transporting from car to water, I generally sit on the cooler or stand in front of it, 2hp 2 smoke Tanaka that's older than I am, homemade removable(for transport)PVC tiller extension with built in push button kill switch, Stiffy pushpole(16 footer, was a 24' but my buddies drunk uncle made into a canoe sized pole by snapping it in a hasty docking maneuver before giving it to me), and a kayak paddle...This boat is a replacement for the Cedar strip canoe I had previously. In Miami it was easy to avoid rocks and maintain the Cedar boats awesome looks, up here I wouldn't dare have taken it in the oyster beds...So here's to new beginnings [smiley=1-beer.gif]

And for those that are curious here is a picture of my previous canoe, it was also a flat back was built in 1981 and weighed in at 62 lbs empty(much easier to load/unload solo than the new boat). I did have a 2 stroke 2hp for it but stopped using it because the fishing grounds were so close to the launch..The boat and motor were sold to a fly fisherman in Montana who uses it regularly.








Love the forums, especially the builds, happy to join the community. 

Dan


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Good job! I think you definitely deserve to hold the "Do More With Less" award for a little while.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Welcome aboard! 

When you say "up here", where is that?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks (too) Tippy ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> When you say "up here", where is that?



He fished the ICW at Moses Creek and SR206 yesterday.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1263429557

Good enough hint?


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Yep !


----------



## pancholo (May 10, 2009)

i think you will love this link

http://www.kay-noe.com/ it will take any canoe and convert it to a hardcore flats fishing system and fly anglers dream!

I can't afford a lt25 or any other premanufactured skiff for that matter :'(... but, that said i can afford a 16+ craiglisted canoe ... 
and build from that... and believe me this link has everything you need to take that or any canoe to the next level.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

thanks to all!

Caribe - I came across that stuff a while back, but I don't think it's worth it, I fish solo soo much of the time that standing on either a bow or stern platform would really squat which ever end of the boat I'm on. It's also more to haul around, and because I car top it would be an even further hassle. I did consider the stabilizer system but again, it's more to deal with and looks like more stuff for the fly line to snag on. I stand and pole and have even stood on my cooler/seat but the advantage isn't huge, and then the effort to retrieve your rod becomes a pole dance.. Keeping it simple is the way to go with a canoe, at least for me.


----------

